# Re-applying adhesive heat pads?



## maxident213 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello all, I have a couple of Exo-terra heat pads stuck to some tanks, that I would like to re-locate to other tanks.  The directions say not to remove the pads once they're stuck, is this because doing so will actually damage the heat pad, or is it just because they want you to go buy another one?  Are there wires or coils or something inside the pad I need to be wary of wrecking?  I understand the adhesive will probably be shot if I peel it off, I'm hoping to maybe just tape it onto the new tank if I have to..... Anyone with an opinion or anyone who's actually done this?  Thanks very much.....


----------



## Crono (Apr 16, 2007)

I looked into this myself a while ago. Apparently there is a risk you could damage the heating element when you remove it. I'm not sure how fragile they really are, but I didn't feel like finding out.

They probably tell you not to remove them for both reasons- Because if  you damage it it may not work properly or safely, and they do want you to buy a new one.


----------



## dukegarda (Apr 16, 2007)

I removed one once. ONCE! It's risky. Make sure it's unplugged, but warm.

You need a drywall putty spatula thinger, a metal one. Empty the tank, and flip it upside down, or to whatever side the element is on. This requires a bit of patience, start from the side that the power chord goes in, there's usually a box, which houses the transformer. Stick the spatula there, and gently, at a very slight angle poke in there. Use your judgment on how much force to use. It should go pretty easy. What ever you do, do not bend the element in any way shape or form. DO NOT peel it like a sticker. It's not meant to be able to do that, and doing so will kill it.

As for re-adhesion, the glue sucks, so I just used Metal Duct Tape. Good luck.


Oh, and for clarity. I am in no way responsible for any damages to your element. Do this at your own risk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been meaning to do the same thing. The metal putty spatula is a great idea.


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I may attempt this....  The pad hasn't been plugged in for a while, I guess it would probably help to heat it up before trying.... If these things were easy to swap between tanks, it would really help justify the $40 tag.....   Thanks once again for the input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crono (Apr 16, 2007)

maxident213 said:


> Thanks for the tips, I may attempt this....  The pad hasn't been plugged in for a while, I guess it would probably help to heat it up before trying.... If these things were easy to swap between tanks, it would really help justify the $40 tag.....   Thanks once again for the input.


dukegarda- Same here


----------



## Tunedbeat (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, i use the exo-terra heat pad also and i have moved it several times with no problems. (bendin it and everything) ..


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 16, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> I don't know about you guys, i use the exo-terra heat pad also and i have moved it several times with no problems. (bendin it and everything) ..


See, I was kind of hoping for an answer like this.... It seems like such a simple thing to make (for such a price) that I have trouble believing it's so fragile.  I'm gonna plug it in, heat it up, unplug it and try the spatula thing.


----------



## midnight_maiden (Apr 16, 2007)

*Heat Mat Transplant*

I have done this with the smallest size Exo-Terra heat mat.  It was stuck on there pretty well, but I used a metal shim kinda like Dukegarda's spatula.  The heater worked fine afterward and stuck good to the new tank.  

I just recently moved it yet again and it still seems to work as good as new.  The adhesive is starting to wear but it still sticks.  

The key is to work slowly and separate the adhesive from the tank, not just ripping it off.

~Carla~


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah i have taken mine off and put it on new tanks and stuff.  I didnt do it gently either, i just kinda grabbed and pulled.  Bent it also and everything, only problem i had was it got less and less sticky with time.

Im not saying you should just yank yours off, maybe i got lucky there, but im sure if you do it gingerly there is almost no danger really


----------



## kristal_kaos (Apr 16, 2007)

I took mine off by unplugging it and letting it cool a lil, but still be warm...and pulled it off by hand starting on the side with the cord.  It still works like a charm! I just dont use them for my Ts anymore.


----------



## dukegarda (Apr 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw this out there, one of my buddies in Ontario uses this stuff for his lizards. Works like a pro, it's cheaper than the ready made heatpads. IT's 100% customizable. And it's REALLY REALLY inexpensive.

I have no experience with this stuff, but he says it's great.

You do need to know a little about soldering and the such. They do include directions though. And a thermostat is required. Just read the FAQ page. =D

Check it out; FLEXWATT


----------



## moose35 (Apr 16, 2007)

just want to say...is a 20 dollar heatpad worth your life,1 of your family members lifes, your pets lives. just buy a new 1.


----------



## dukegarda (Apr 16, 2007)

Dunno where you're buying those pads man. 20 bucks a pop would be great. I got my 12" by 16" Hagen therma-pad for $49.99 CAD. It's super efficient @ 8W/H, has a built in thermostat set to 30 Celsius to prevent cooking accidents.

It's actually fairly simple technology, quite old. The big thing is, it's a specialty product. That's why they're so damn expensive.


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I just peeled the damn thing off, that wasn't too bad.  They really stick!  Left a lot of adhesive behind on the old tank which I will clean off with lighter fluid.  Thanks again everyone.


----------

